# M3 Competition Package Pics



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Smoltz said:


> You're missing the point. There is NO reason BMW should have dumped the steering wheel buttons. This pacakge is hardly a focused performance package, if it was. I would gladly say "get rid of the waste" but that isn't the case. The car has a few parts (and im using that term generously) to sharpen the car. But we're pretty much talking steering/retuend susp (which looks to be a joke at this point) and M track mode (which they could have easily put the button ANYWHERE. The reality is they probably had a bunch of extra CSL wheels and said, "hmmm how can we get rid of these" I for one would be eager to buy a stripped down M3 here in the US, but not at the absurd price of the CSL.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


 First off though, these are not CSL wheels. They are CSL-design forged wheels, the CSL wheels are wider and cast.

Secondly, there is no information about the retuned suspension but I would venture a guess that it is much like the 330 sport package -> ZHP suspension upgrade, which I don't think many find to be that "small" of a difference (correct me if I'm wrong). We'll see about that. The ride height in the pictures is skewed by the fact that the car is sitting on a very sharply banked track surface.

Lastly, the only reason the CC/radio/phone buttons are deleted is because it's a direct M3 CSL steering wheel transfer, and whether that's just because they wanted to dip into the CSL parts bin or not, it matters not to me. Hell the volume button on my 330i had a mind of its own, so I never used it anyways and I've been CC-free for the last 1.5 years as it is.


----------



## soulmate (Sep 10, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> First off though, these are not CSL wheels. They are CSL-design forged wheels, the CSL wheels are wider and cast.
> 
> Secondly, there is no information about the retuned suspension but I would venture a guess that it is much like the 330 sport package -> ZHP suspension upgrade, which I don't think many find to be that "small" of a difference (correct me if I'm wrong). We'll see about that. The ride height in the pictures is skewed by the fact that the car is sitting on a very sharply banked track surface.
> 
> Lastly, the only reason the CC/radio/phone buttons are deleted is because it's a direct M3 CSL steering wheel transfer, and whether that's just because they wanted to dip into the CSL parts bin or not, it matters not to me. Hell the volume button on my 330i had a mind of its own, so I never used it anyways and I've been CC-free for the last 1.5 years as it is.


What I don't understand is how the same people who think the ZCP is not hard-core (for lack of a better term) enough are the same people who are complaining about not having cruise control! or radio volume buttons on their steering wheel! (which on my 330Ci adjusts only in large volume increments and so I rarely use it anyway). I like the lack of buttons on the wheel -am I the only one?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

soulmate said:


> What I don't understand is how the same people who think the ZCP is not hard-core (for lack of a better term) enough are the same people who are complaining about not having cruise control! or radio volume buttons on their steering wheel! (which on my 330Ci adjusts only in large volume increments and so I rarely use it anyway). I like the lack of buttons on the wheel -am I the only one?


 I'm with ya.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

soulmate said:


> What I don't understand is how the same people who think the ZCP is not hard-core (for lack of a better term) enough are the same people who are complaining about not having cruise control! or radio volume buttons on their steering wheel! (which on my 330Ci adjusts only in large volume increments and so I rarely use it anyway). I like the lack of buttons on the wheel -am I the only one?


Not "hard core."

Light weight.

If the goal is to build the lightest E46 possible, I fully understand doing away with creature comforts like buttons on the wheel.

That, however, is not the goal of the ZCP. The goal of the ZCP is either to give people a GT with a slightly firmer suspension, or, if you are being less charitable, to give wannabes a car that looks a little like the CSL without sacrificing comfort or at high cost.

Either way, getting rid of the steering wheel buttons is silly.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

*Yes, CSL parts on the cheap...*



Smoltz said:


> The reality is they probably had a bunch of extra CSL wheels and said, "hmmm how can we get rid of these" Adam


Yes, that's my point... Unfortunatly I took out the "left over" from my post... but that is what I meant.

Nothing wrong with that. They avoid the re-engineering costs and give those that want the package a small boost in performance. The package is not that expensive, considering that 19's are $1750.00 by themselves, you get the rest of the package for $2250.00. Seems reasonable.

I hope they put in CSL sway bars, but so far, no word on that.

SOULMATE mentioned a preference for the steering wheel without the buttons... my wife said the same thing, so some like the cleaner look.

I'm 98% certain to get ZCP, 100 % will get NAV with it. Seems like a good deal to me.

edit for sic


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Yes, that's my point... Unfortunatly I took out the "left over" from my post... but that is what I meant.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. They avoid the re-engineering costs and give those that want the package a small boost in performance. The package is not that expensive. $2000.00 really, considering that 19's are $1750.00 by themselves, you get the rest of the package for $2250.00. Seems reasonable.
> 
> ...


 They're not actual CSL wheels though.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> They're not actual CSL wheels though.


Understood. I was referring to the forged 19's currently available on M3's which look similar to the stock 18's. Those are a $1750.00 option, so if you consider the 19's that come with ZCP as worth $1750.00, the rest of the package, CSL Brakes, steering rack, M-Track Mode and "recalibrated suspension" is only $2250.00. Seems like a reasonble deal.

Gene


----------



## soulmate (Sep 10, 2004)

e36M3r said:


> Understood. I was referring to the forged 19's currently available on M3's which look similar to the stock 18's. Those are a $1750.00 option, so if you consider the 19's that come with ZCP as worth $1750.00, the rest of the package, CSL Brakes, steering rack, M-Track Mode and "recalibrated suspension" is only $2250.00. Seems like a reasonble deal.
> 
> Gene


Same here. I was going to get the $1750 option anyway, so to me the package is at worst $2250 (less if you think the CSL-look wheels are worth more than $1750). Two grand is peanuts to pay for being a wannabee poseur. :angel:


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

soulmate said:


> Same here. I was going to get the $1750 option anyway, so to me the package is at worst $2250 (less if you think the CSL-look wheels are worth more than $1750). Two grand is peanuts to pay for being a wannabee poseur. :angel:


Wanna be poseur here as well. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

No poseur intended.

I think the CSL style wheels look much nicer than the stock wheels anyway. So, that's an even greater plus.

And I just can't bear to modify significant portions of the car, like the brakes, (I want the BMW Warrantee) so having the beefier and drilled brakes is a plus and I *do* like the way they look.

Steering rack is a real plus also. Just hope they did something a bit significant with the 'recalibration' of the suspension, though it doesn't sound promising.


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

webguy330i said:


> First off though, these are not CSL wheels. They are CSL-design forged wheels, the CSL wheels are wider and cast.
> 
> Secondly, there is no information about the retuned suspension but I would venture a guess that it is much like the 330 sport package -> ZHP suspension upgrade, which I don't think many find to be that "small" of a difference (correct me if I'm wrong). We'll see about that. The ride height in the pictures is skewed by the fact that the car is sitting on a very sharply banked track surface.
> 
> Lastly, the only reason the CC/radio/phone buttons are deleted is because it's a direct M3 CSL steering wheel transfer, and whether that's just because they wanted to dip into the CSL parts bin or not, it matters not to me. Hell the volume button on my 330i had a mind of its own, so I never used it anyways and I've been CC-free for the last 1.5 years as it is.


 I know the wheels aren't the same (in fact I've gotten into arguments on a number of forums about this exact topic), I was talking about steering wheels. LOL. As far as the suspension goes, only time will tell, but I hope it's just an illusion. Cause that M3 looks like it's ready for the paris-dakar rally.

I understand that it's just a CSL steering wheel transfer, but it's quite silly, as I said, they could have put the M track mode button anywhere and we wouldn't have to lose CC/Radio/Phone. The reality is that 99% of M3s are used for the road, where those items serve a purpose. Now I agree that not everyone uses them, but a lot of people do.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*BBS wheel type*

Everyone keeps saying these are BBS wheels, anyone have a link to the type, price, etc? If they are not BBS, are they so close you cant tell the difference?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

damills said:


> Everyone keeps saying these are BBS wheels, anyone have a link to the type, price, etc? If they are not BBS, are they so close you cant tell the difference?


 Who is everyone?

AFAIK the bbs variants of the CSL wheels came out after the CSL did.


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Smoltz said:


> I know the wheels aren't the same (in fact I've gotten into arguments on a number of forums about this exact topic), I was talking about steering wheels. LOL. As far as the suspension goes, only time will tell, but I hope it's just an illusion. Cause that M3 looks like it's ready for the paris-dakar rally.


Seems to me that the picture is misleading. Look at the degree of bank of the road that the car is on in the picture. I would bet that if they took the shot from the other side of the car, it would look slammed to the ground. I'm sure they wouldnt intentionally increase the ride height of the car, and I dont know of any M3s that ride that high.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*M3 Does look a bit high..*

Isn't it supposed to be lower?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> Isn't it supposed to be lower?


 See above post.


----------

